# It’s the Little Things



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 23, 2020)

I know there’s (so far) missing things that we were hoping for in this game, mostly out of expectations.. and there’s some very valid points in the rant thread.
However, I also feel that there’s so much to appreciate!!

I’d like to share some of my favorite little things that truly make the game that much more enjoyable for me, and I’d love to hear yours! Here are some of the little things for me so far:

-How bugs don't disappear as easily/quickly
-The cute lil movement your character does to squeeze around things
-How music gets softer as you go to higher ground


----------



## moon_child (Mar 23, 2020)

Deirdre was running around the island like an airplane a while ago and I couldn’t handle how adorable she looked. Lol.


----------



## Corndoggy (Mar 23, 2020)

i love the double arm wave, it made me squee the first time i saw it


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Mar 23, 2020)

omg i didn't notice the music changing thing. let me listen.

the little things that i really like right now is how the villagers move around town and does different things. SO CUTE T_T
also the graphics are insane (my kimono was moving WITH the wind), the museum is already crazy beautiful & i can't wait to fully customize my town so i'll give them that.

but yeah a lot of points from the rant thread are so far valid imo. i don't think they were asking too much. i mean we can't blame them for expectations, new leaf set the bar SO high.


----------



## Chachamaru (Mar 23, 2020)

Thank goodness the flowers are more durable. I read somewhere grass doesn't deteriorate from running on it? Game itself is absolutely beautiful looking. New museum is unreal, so serene. 

Thinking back about how the game cube one looked.. WOW.. Come a long way..! Very happy we can place villager houses where we want.. Too bad thats kinda pointless until you unlock everything to edit the island how you like so you can actually make and visualize a nice layout/design.

Villagers seem to not request moving out as much.. That could be a good, or bad thing..


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Mar 23, 2020)

oh i was able to give a villager a gift without them asking lmao i remember when we have to wait for them to ping if i wanted to give them a furniture for their house, or send via letter and stuff. i guess they won't ruin their houses with creatures now too? slay i think


----------



## moon_child (Mar 23, 2020)

I forgot to say how much I love the Nook Miles+ thing. Makes you wanna play more and accomplish more tasks. I also think we’ve barely scratched the surface of this game. I feel there’s a lot more to discover and unfold as we progress slowly.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 23, 2020)

1. Charaters clap for you when you craft something
2. Using the vaulting pole and ladder is satisfying
3. The music and and even sound effects are very peaceful
4. The grapics are absulutely gorgeous


----------



## GalacticGhost (Mar 23, 2020)

Popping balloons is so much better in NH than it has been in past games IMO. In CF you could get Nintendo themed items from balloon presents, which was cool until you collected them all and then there wasn't much point in popping balloons. In NL it was even worse because instead of Nintendo items you got balloon themed furniture, which I didn't really like.

The first two balloons I popped in NH gave me a cute dress and 30,000 Bells. Not bad!


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Mar 23, 2020)

- how when a villager moves in, they dust the room to "tidy up"
- that flowers blow in the wind 
- that the graphics are so freaking good


----------



## Sugarsprig (Mar 23, 2020)

I really love how

-the npcs drink and read books! They even turn the pages
-sometimes villagers will randomly plop down or look up at the sky
-the fans actually move the air around and it interacts with other items

There is so much detail in this game, and honestly I don't mind the slow build/somewhat limited stuff right now.


----------



## Sytred (Mar 23, 2020)

For me, the best was that we could once again give things one by one to Blathers and hear him tell us more... I particularly love the fact that the game lets us choose how we want to manage the donations. I love listening to him, but I understand many people want to go fast!

Also, the fact that we can choose the character's appearance at the beginning of the game is great, although I think it's a little bit too easy to change it afterwards.

Honestly I love (and dislike) so many things about this game, it wouldn't be fitting in this thread to write it all down. Anyway, I'm sure we've just scratched the surface and we have many, many things to discover yet!

Have fun all :3


----------



## pinkbunny (Mar 23, 2020)

There are a lot of things I love about the game so far!!

- I love how eels move now, they're not stiff like in NL
- Everything about the museum, it exceeded my expectations immensely 
- I love the wind, and how it will get faster and slower in short periods of time
- The way the tents and houses light up at night is so nice
- The little shimmers in the water


----------



## Melchoir (Mar 23, 2020)

- The way the trees blow in the wind
- The sunsets are so beautiful
- The camera function is so fun, I've been taking loads of pictures!
- The two-hand waves when you leave a villagers house
- The crafting system is actually much better than I thought it would be when it was first revealed
- So. Many. Balloons!
- Online play seems so simple
- Love that you can now place anything, including bugs and fish, down on the ground

I'm sure I'll think of more but this is just what I can remember right now!


----------



## Bluebellie (Mar 23, 2020)

Blather fish tank with the little green fish net next to it. 
(All fish keepers have that same net)

That was so cute.


----------



## Hesper (Mar 23, 2020)

Phoebe's prints in the sand were actually bird-foot tracks! The way your own footprints slowly fade! The clams! The wind! The NPCs' dialogue, especially Isabelle! (I would kill and die for her.) The zodiac set got a huge glow up! The star string lights in Julian's place! The animated clouds floor he also has! 

Everything is just so pretty.


----------



## Lilyacre (Mar 23, 2020)

The rain drops running down the window when it’s raining!


----------



## deerteeth (Mar 23, 2020)

- you can place items on top of patterns, that's really cool!!
- I love how many balloons there are  
- the face paint feature is amazing <3 I gave myself nubby 'lil eyebrows and the little freckle I have under my eye irl!
- all the different clothes you can make are amazing too! I also like that you can make pro designs wherever you want, and it's free!
- HYACINTHS IN GENERAL, so cute
- island hopping for new villagers and neat islands!
- the way the wharf roaches congregate and "dance" in a little circle

I literally love this game! <3 Of course I also have some complaints but for the most part I am insanely pleased. I will be playing this for years


----------



## Miss Misty (Mar 23, 2020)

A cute thing I just noticed is that if you emote in front of NPCs they'll mirror the emote back! And Timmy and Tommy have slightly different reactions to each of the emotes I've found so far, which is extra cute.


----------



## band (Mar 23, 2020)

I love being able to send letters to friends online! It's something I've been wanting in the game for awhile.  Did y'all notice the puff of smoke that happens when you pop a balloon in the moonlight? Amazing!


----------



## towki (Mar 23, 2020)

I love how villagers act confused if you step into their house and leave without talking to them. I also love that we finally have smoke coming out of our own chimney!


----------



## bcmii (Mar 23, 2020)

So in the rant thread, people were complaining the lack of certain characters and in-game locations. I just wanted to say that I don't think we should be jumping to get disappointed when Nintendo themselves have stated that they will be updating the game as they go along. 

Everyone is getting their info about certain things being cut from some data mining that was done before the Day 1 Update. Yet, even after the Day 1 Update, new data mining has revealed that it is very likely that Gyroids and Brewster are being added in!  Just watch this video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjF2V1HcO7A

It looks Brewster's cafe might be added onto the inside of the museum? This is really exciting! I can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## plantlover (Mar 23, 2020)

- I went to Tank's house today and he was crafting stuff. It's so cute when villager actually do things!
- Blathers different ways to talk about bugs, fish and fossils. 
- First day villager gave me hat and I put it on me and they notice it was their gift.
- I'm not sure, but does balloons color tell what's inside of them? Like red=furniture, yellow=DIY recipe etc. I'm not sure and don't remember colors, but I think it might be the case.  
edit: ^ i don't think it's the case after all, it's just random


----------



## Romaki (Mar 23, 2020)

I love how jock villagers just work out.


----------



## Yonk Raccoon (Mar 23, 2020)

I don't get why this thread blew up while literally no one replies to mine. *deep sigh* Here's a detail dump of things no one converses about

"Villagers may be in the museum, and certain types will have dialogue specifically when looking at a certain creature. Pinky was fanning over the Deinonychus's grace.

Feet, sock, and shoe sound layers return in this game's footstep sounds. Paws seem to be the sock sound as well!

Button mashing A during crafting makes you go faster according to how many button presses! Craft with A! Mash!!

I noticed Timmy and Tommy have cute idle animations with sound, but I expected no less from this series of cute expressions and sound design.

Socks can be walked over like rugs!

You can adjust the volume on music players that take KK songs.

Mirrors reflect light sources like lamps, giving them an immersive realism within the style of the game.

Insect containers come in different colors and some creature cases light up.

The radio has recognisable commercial styles and gives you free access to random KK songs.

Villagers will interact with music players by standing next to them and singing. Playing a song will make them song the main melody to that song. This one caught me by surprise!"


----------



## kindakooky (Mar 23, 2020)

I love how there are so many balloon presents in this game and how they often contain some really cool stuff now, rather than just balloon furniture. I got £10,000 bells in one the other day and a pair of blue heart-shaped sunglasses in one today. 

A couple of days ago I was walking past the resident services tent when I saw Diva following this little bug on the ground - she wasn't holding a net, she just kept following it and I couldn't get over how cute it was!


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 24, 2020)

Yess all of these are so good... the main theme being villager improvements!

I also love love love that we can move and rearrange trees so easily. 
And things you order from the Nook Stop come in little packages that you have to take out of the mailbox and open, it’s like amazon


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 24, 2020)

When Timmy (or Tommy) wanders around town in the beginning with a little flag. I died of cuteness overload.


----------



## sunchild (Mar 24, 2020)

- the villagers spontaneously naruto running (almost died from the cuteness)
- the villagers singing together in the town square (almost died from cuteness... again)
- just the general way in which they interact with the environment
- the gradual sunset/sunrise
- the ballon presents actually having good items and not just balloon furniture
- hyacinths. i'm in love with them.


----------



## moon_child (Mar 24, 2020)

I agree on all the balloons comment. I didn’t use my slingshot in New Leaf cause I’m not fond of the balloon furniture series but now, I get really happy when I see balloons.


----------



## xara (Mar 24, 2020)

• the balloons. i’m happy that it’s no longer just balloon furniture (idek if that’s available in this game lmao) and i love how frequent they are. i get so excited when i see them

• the villager’s new little wave when you leave their house. it’s so cute omg

• the shell furniture really do be pretty though

• saw kid cat stretching at the resident services tent earlier and it was so cute,,


----------



## moon_child (Mar 24, 2020)

Forgot to say that villagers smell the flowers too. They look so cute! And also, they sing.


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 24, 2020)

The water droplets on the Windows when it's raining.. Amazing <3


----------



## Evadere (Mar 24, 2020)

Antonio and Anchovy working out together on the island square


----------



## Hesper (Mar 24, 2020)

Butterflies flap faster when they think you're chasing them.


----------



## Miss Misty (Mar 24, 2020)

In the fossil part of the museum where you can stand up with the different animal silhouettes, there's a blank space next to the monkey (where humans would go). If you stand in that spot, a little spotlight turns on over your head. Nice touch


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 24, 2020)

The small thing of the animals having toe beans now is super cute. I love it so much! I'm glad they added in this detail.


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 24, 2020)

♥ After I got the emotes, I waved at Buck and he waved back! So I did the other 3 emotes and he responded to each of them. Really made my heart sing with joy. I love how "alive" they seem now!

♥ I love the little double hand wave when you leave a villager's house!

♥ I gifted Buck a flower without him asking. I really like how we can do that now.

♥ The bean toes!!! Like, omg

♥ The movements of butterflies! They're so pretty now and I adore it


----------



## Hesper (Mar 24, 2020)

Villager dialogue: i just had a chat with Bones where I had yo type in a response to 'something I'm good at'! That's really cute! Makes me feel invested.


----------



## Lyraa (Mar 24, 2020)

I’ve been squeeing at Mitzi sitting beside the river reading her book and her cute lil toe beans ;_; Deirdre was also running around earlier too, that was so adorable! c:


----------



## tanisha23 (Mar 24, 2020)

I noticed today that Sherb opened a book while he was looking at flowers at the Resident Services Plaza, and if you look closely, he's looking at a flower book and observing the flower to see if he can identify it. Like, omg, how freaking cute.


----------



## kindakooky (Mar 24, 2020)

moon_child said:


> Deirdre was running around the island like an airplane a while ago and I couldn’t handle how adorable she looked. Lol.



Axel and Diva were both doing that together this afternoon, so cute!


----------



## Mairen (Mar 24, 2020)

*Antonio (jock anteater) was lifting hand weights in the plaza. I also saw him doing squats during another time. It was really cute
*almost everyone has mentioned the graphics but it's so true. seeing how much more this world has come to life compared to the previous game. whether it's the leaves (or your own clothes) blowing in the wind, watching a wave crash over the beach rock platforms, all of the little expressions and actions the characters do.
*the museum is amazing for certain. I actually didn't realize there was a back bug room from the nature room. I felt some of the same wonder and excitement I would have felt actually visiting such a museum in person.


----------



## JackoCFC (Mar 24, 2020)

Saw Hazel singing on the plaza just now xD

EDIT: Now winnie has joined in.... So glad I caught that on video


----------



## plantlover (Mar 24, 2020)

I went to Walker's house late night, and he got super cozy clothes for sleeping.


----------



## lolita.x (Mar 24, 2020)

SuperStar2361 said:


> Popping balloons is so much better in NH than it has been in past games IMO. In CF you could get Nintendo themed items from balloon presents, which was cool until you collected them all and then there wasn't much point in popping balloons. In NL it was even worse because instead of Nintendo items you got balloon themed furniture, which I didn't really like.
> 
> The first two balloons I popped in NH gave me a cute dress and 30,000 Bells. Not bad!



Yes I agree 100%! the items you get from popping balloons are so much better I'm SO glad the god awful balloon furniture is gone


----------



## niko2 (Mar 24, 2020)

plantlover said:


> I went to Walker's house late night, and he got super cozy clothes for sleeping.



I lost it when I saw one of my fellow islanders in their PJs!


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 24, 2020)

Someone probably mentioned this already but the details of the rain really make me smile.

Being in a shop or a tent and hearing the rain hitting the roof, and also seeing the rain droplets outside my window from inside my house when it's raining as well!!


----------



## Zanreo (Mar 24, 2020)

* The villagers doing stuff like sitting down, singing, running around, smelling the flowers... so cute! Even saw Alfonso trying (and failing) to catch a bug
* The museum is beautiful and looks really cool, was really fun to explore
* The game just looks very good overall!
* Balloons sometimes drop Bells?
* Nice to see money trees back, after having barely played the only other game they were in
* Nook Miles system is fun!
* More inventory slots hell yeah
* Pinky commented on how I was wearing the same shirt she gave me earlier!
* You can give villagers gifts out of nowhere and I just really like that...


----------



## Maiana (Mar 24, 2020)

The way the starting villagers grew on me~
I mean- i'm definitely hoping they'll move out lmao, but for now they can stay ;u;


----------



## CrazyCat42 (Mar 25, 2020)

Today some of my villagers stood in the plaza and started singing for no reason. It was one of the cutest things I've ever seen.
I also love the wind, the graphics, the way clothing moves, and that late at night you can see frost on the ground in the distance.


----------



## Marte (Mar 25, 2020)

The window shape, size & colour changes with your wallpaper to match it. I noticed it when I tried to close the blindfolds after I changed wallpaper and it was gone.


----------



## Bubblebeam (Mar 25, 2020)

Zanreo said:


> * You can give villagers gifts out of nowhere and I just really like that...



I've heard this from several people but haven't experienced it myself yet. Do they suddenly spring it on you there and then, so you're screwed if your inventory has nothing good in it? Or do you get to plan what to give them?


----------



## Dizzardy (Mar 25, 2020)

CrazyCat42 said:


> Today some of my villagers stood in the plaza and started singing for no reason. It was one of the cutest things I've ever seen.
> I also love the wind, the graphics, the way clothing moves, and that late at night you can see frost on the ground in the distance.



I noticed something similar to this today, I wasn't sure if it was a coincidence or not. 

Flip was doing stretches in the town plaza and Puddles walked up beside him, looked at him and then started doing stretches herself.



Zanreo said:


> * Balloons sometimes drop Bells?



In the first few days when I started playing I popped a balloon and it had 30000 bells in it!

I also got one with 5000 bells today.

Also! I'm not sure if people have mentioned this but sometimes when you enter a villagers home they might be in the middle of crafting with the crafting bench. If you talk to them while they're doing it they'll give you a DIY recipe.


----------



## Garrett (Mar 25, 2020)

Yesterday, I found my Beau and Tammy singing together in the plaza. I just put down my joycon and listened for a whole.


----------



## Lisha (Mar 25, 2020)

Boomer was working out (I was very surprised to see this!) in his house for a good couple of minutes. He'd stop to catch his breath and continue. Eventually, he stopped and plopped onto the floor to read a magazine about weightlifting! 

Sprocket and Canberra like to do aerobics together. Sprocket's favourite place to hangout at night is behind my house (there's a pond there). He likes to sing to himself, and I'll always join him and play along with my flute. ^^


----------



## JackoCFC (Mar 25, 2020)

Bubblebeam said:


> I've heard this from several people but haven't experienced it myself yet. Do they suddenly spring it on you there and then, so you're screwed if your inventory has nothing good in it? Or do you get to plan what to give them?



Eventually an option will open up where you can give them gifts anytime you want. Although they wont accept bells.


----------



## Garrett (Mar 25, 2020)

Now Louie and Merengue are running around the plaza pretending to be airplanes. Too, too cute.


----------



## CrazyCat42 (Mar 25, 2020)

It's my birthday today. Just like in NL I was greeted by my highest friendship on sighing on (it's Shari). She took me to the party and it's really nice. They did a great job making you feel special. I got a bunch of cupcakes too so I can do some hard labor now!

They are all wearing party clothes! It's so cute!


----------



## DinoTown (Mar 25, 2020)

It really is the teeniest tiniest things that make me squeal with joy.
-Lights outside buildings get brighter as you get closer

But MOST importantly, I found that in the final room of the fossil section of the museum, following the evolution tree, there's an empty branch next to the monkey where a human would probably be. If you go stand in that spot, a little light appears above your head like 'behold, the human!' and it makes me die inside from how much that tiny detail is appreciated


----------



## Hesper (Mar 25, 2020)

the villagers singing in the plaza is. adorable. also I'd never expect the first pair I saw doing it to be Butch and Bianca but you know what? I'm _here for it. _


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Mar 26, 2020)

Today I caught Sylvana watering flowers, *and then she walked over to a water pump, pumped some water, then walked back to the flower patch and continued watering.*


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 26, 2020)

Today I saw a honeybee flying into my conversation with Poncho, and he had _lil clumps of pollen on his legs..._ and then later I saw a honeybee outside my house circling a patch of hyacinths, and then another patch that was diff colors, and *alternating between patches*


----------



## Romaki (Mar 26, 2020)

There are so many little details... I just gifted Katt something she gave to me the day prior and she even mumbled "this looks oddly familiar..." after getting it. Very cute! Also love that we can just randomly gift villagers from time to time.


----------



## CowKing (Mar 26, 2020)

Axel's birthday was the other day and I got him a fitness tank (because he's a jock villager) and when he started to wear it the next day, he told me how much he loved the birthday present and how perfect it was to "show off [his] triceps!" I'm glad the villagers seem more (ironically) human in this game!


----------



## yukimin (Mar 26, 2020)

Being able to move furniture and such half a space! Goodness, that felt like a long time coming.


----------



## Lisha (Mar 26, 2020)

I sent Bianca a cute retro dress in a letter last night, and she's wearing it this morning! She brought it up when I visited her:



I'm really happy that she likes it. I've been sending all my villagers gifts because it's so much fun to see their reactions.


----------



## alv4 (Mar 26, 2020)

KitchenWhisk said:


> Today I caught Sylvana watering flowers, *and then she walked over to a water pump, pumped some water, then walked back to the flower patch and continued watering.*


That’s a nice detail


----------



## yukimin (Mar 26, 2020)

Lisha said:


> I sent Bianca a cute retro dress in a letter last night, and she's wearing it this morning! She brought it up when I visited her:
> View attachment 233061
> 
> I'm really happy that she likes it. I've been sending all my villagers gifts because it's so much fun to see their reactions.



Bianca looks so cute in that!! Lolly gave me a pair of strappy heels the other day... I'll have to send her something back!


----------



## piske (Mar 26, 2020)

i love how soft the colors and lines are, nothing harsh. it’s so soothing and pleasing to the eye. i like crafting and customizing and plot placement and i never tire of vaulting over the river!


----------



## galacticity (Mar 26, 2020)

- How if a villager really likes a gift, they'll put it on immediately and add it to their wardrobe rotation :')
- Thank you Pocket Camp for allowing us to now have villagers in tiny hats
- Even though it's annoying to make in bulk, I like the fish food! In New Leaf I never caught any huge fish but now I have lots!
- I agree about the double arm wave, my heart melts when they do it lol
- Instant customization! I never did it in New Leaf because I would always forget about it at Retail lol. So many more options now!

I have a lot of complaints too, but the positives almost outweigh the negatives. :^)


----------



## DaCoSim (Mar 26, 2020)

The minute details they put into this game are amazing. The water shimmers, being able to see the rocks in the ocean, omg the wind!!! Seeing Cherry singing at the river melted my heart! The clams squirting water!!!! Luving this game so far!!!


----------



## pinkbunny (Mar 26, 2020)

I visited Vesta last night and she was wearing jammies and a night cap!!!! My heart melted ;____;
The way they sit on chairs in their house and read books is so cute!


----------



## Mairen (Mar 26, 2020)

I was thinking about it last night some more and wanted to make a new list here:

*how we are able to change the shape of the river and the cliffs
*that we can now plot all of the houses and buildings ourselves
*the fact we can now climb on the cliffs
*the museum is AMAZING and beautiful
*I like how the insects that are only out at night are asleep in their exhibits during the day. (it took me a moment to see my tarantula curled up in the back of the tank)
*how villagers do more activities based on their personality type. (my jock villager can often be seen doing squats or lifting hand weights. the lazy is often found resting under a tree)
*seeing my villagers  working at their own work bench and adding more furniture to their homes
*the addition of paths
*it's an obvious one but the graphics are really a huge upgrade I'm often stopping to admire various things
*it seems we have more opportunity and control over who moves into our town, so less random move-ins


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 26, 2020)

The villagers that read books read different books! For instance, Blathers reads a textbook while Orville reads a comic book. I've seen Katt read a music book with pictures of KK Slider in it and Sherb was reading a book about beetles.

The bugs that sit on flowers slowly walk from flower to flower in the little three flour clump.

When it rains you can see raindrops on the window in your house.

I caught Hamlet dusting the table I put outside the spot Flora will be moving in. That was adorable!


----------



## Ryzon (Mar 26, 2020)

Bug and Fish description dialogue is back, we haven't seen this since Wild World/City Folk


----------



## pinkbunny (Mar 26, 2020)

Ryzon said:


> Bug and Fish description dialogue is back, we haven't seen this since Wild World/City Folk



I completely forgot it was in Wild World! Was glad to see it come back.


----------



## Mairen (Mar 26, 2020)

Another thing I just noticed is the different sound effects that you hear while walking when you are barefoot vs. wearing shoes


----------



## Morningowl (Mar 26, 2020)

I really enjoy this thread because it so easy to miss little things , Might sound crazy when I read similar about new leaf I did find new little things and so did others.


----------



## piske (Mar 26, 2020)

the attention to detail! like the chimney on one of my villager's houses is a flower! SO CUTE~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mairen said:


> Another thing I just noticed is the different sound effects that you hear while walking when you are barefoot vs. wearing shoes



i think different types of shoes make different sounds too! ie rain boots versus sneakers


----------



## SweetSpark (Mar 26, 2020)

DaCoSim said:


> The minute details they put into this game are amazing. The water shimmers, being able to see the rocks in the ocean, omg the wind!!! Seeing Cherry singing at the river melted my heart! The clams squirting water!!!! Luving this game so far!!!



I love the wind too. I can't remember if it did this in other games, but I loved seeing the rain make "droplets" into the river!


----------



## moon_child (Mar 27, 2020)

OMG the villagers say hi to each other!!! I just saw Molly waving at Billy and he waved back. They’re soooooo cute. It’s my first time seeing this so I’m freaking out.


----------



## AmyK (Mar 27, 2020)

- I love the balloons! They've become a highlight
- The wind and all its effects
- Breathakingly beautiful skies

- Saw Peggy do yoga at the plaza and Muffy has been singing there all night
- Kitt immediately tried out the wooden fish I placed outside
- Tarantulas scare villagers! They were shocked, eyed it and Muffy let out a relieved sigh after the catch


----------



## Katie97 (Mar 27, 2020)

There is currently a thunderstorm on my island right now and it is awesome!! So much attention to detail.


----------



## kindakooky (Mar 27, 2020)

I've got Doc, who only moved in yesterday, and Axel singing together outside my Resident Services tent  (which is being upgraded today) - this is the first time I've seen/heard one of my residents singing and OMG it's the most adorable thing in the world!


----------



## s i r e n t i c (Mar 27, 2020)

- Tree leafs and flowers blowing in the wind
- Villagers sitting under trees !!
- Villagers building stuff in their home
- Villagers dusting off the plaza or the area in front of their home
- Being able to give villagers things whenever you want
- Nature and the sky in general
- Taking pictures in the photo app is so nice! I think I’ve taken over a dozen super gorgeous pictures of my character looking amazing


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Mar 27, 2020)

(My home is in the highest left corner of my island)
I was redecorating early this morning, a time when I do not usually play.

When opening my West window, a tad bit of light entered my home.
Then when I opened the East window, natural sunlight entered.. shining across the cheeks of my player and glistening on the leaves of my plants.. it was such a lovely detail.

Now I can’t wait to see sunset-light flood the room from my West window this evening


----------



## Marte (Mar 27, 2020)

· Lightning and thunder... I had to stop what I was doing and just watch.
· The sound of rain hitting metal roof, like Nooks Cranny


----------



## rezberri (Mar 27, 2020)

if u dig a hole one space away from the edge of a river and then try to squeeze past it, u fall in!!! i was so shook when it happened to me, idk if i caught it on video or not. 

i love seeing my villagers wave at each other, so precious. and the fact that they just remember things!! kody gave me a green raincoat that i wore today bc its raining, and when i talked to him he commented on the fact that he was glad he gave the raincoat to me bc he was right that it would look good (something along those lines). love this game so much ;-;


----------



## Crawkey (Mar 27, 2020)

the sky in general kind of always leaves me awestruck in game. the colour spectrum across the day, the lighting, the clouds and markings that appear all over... I love it so much. AC has always been great at creating atmosphere visually but they've definitely elevated themselves substantially yet again with this one, coming from someone who often opened up New Leaf just to walk around aimlessly admiring the scenery.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 27, 2020)

The museum. I could pretty much live there.

If you enter a villager's house and leave without talking to them, they get a question mark over their head.

Singing. When they get into it, they close their eyes, wave their arms, and shuffle in place.

Trees and flowers in the wind.

The water. It looks amazing.

One gripe - fewer tarantulas roaming around would be good, thanks.


----------



## LoboUnderrated (Mar 27, 2020)

Every time I see Paolo he’s just looking at flowers and my heart...


----------



## Hesper (Mar 27, 2020)

Apollo was just in Able's talking about how much he struggles to dress his "miserable bag of bones" and talking about copying my style. My poor heart. I bought him a nice old-school jacket right then and there.


----------



## motheaten (Mar 27, 2020)

I love when the villagers seem to come together to do yoga in the little square, or when they sing together! Its makes me so happy to see them interact!


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

i’ve noticed that if you stand in a building for a while (particularly nook’s cranny or the airport), either timmy/tommy or orville will yawn which i think is kinda cute aha

i also like how if you spend a while doing a certain activity (fishing on the beach, for example) the next day, your villagers will comment on how you were in a certain spot or seemed busy for a while lol


----------



## Rosch (Mar 28, 2020)

I dunno if this already existed in previous games, but this is the first time I encountered this.

Few days ago, when we held the celebration for the Resident Services upgrade, I noticed Rod was missing. I went to his house and discovered that he was sick. He was pacing around his room trembling and still in his pajamas. When I talked to him, he asked if I had any medicine.

I gave him one, and moments later, I find him outside working out.


----------



## epona (Mar 28, 2020)

the koi fish swimming around the bug exhibit in the museum! can't figure out if they only appear after you donate one or not, but either way it's really really cute


----------



## Neechan (Mar 28, 2020)

epona said:


> the koi fish swimming around the bug exhibit in the museum! can't figure out if they only appear after you donate one or not, but either way it's really really cute



It’s usually after you donate it, won’t appear before


----------



## usa-chan (Mar 28, 2020)

ahhh, last night, there was a tarantula on my island and rolf was just staring at it intensely. while i was getting ready to catch it, carlos comes running up to me, and i thought that it was going to get startled and attack me, but he ended up stopping and started to stare at it like rolf. after i caught it, both of them let a sigh of relief. i ended up laughing! the amount of detail in the game makes me so happyhappy


----------



## Corrie (Mar 28, 2020)

Corndoggy said:


> i love the double arm wave, it made me squee the first time i saw it



Ong I love how the villagers give you jAZz HaNdS when you leave their house!!


----------



## intestines (Mar 28, 2020)

I love how they make villagers do actions. Diva was lifting heavy weights at my plaza


----------



## xara (Mar 28, 2020)

i just discovered that sometimes when villagers are near each other, instead of starting up a conversation, they’ll wave at each other which i think is adorable c’’:


----------



## Morningowl (Mar 29, 2020)

I think its interesting, I held a ceremony and one of my villager was missing. Later learn they were sick.


----------



## missvariety (Mar 29, 2020)

Not sure if already mentioned, but if you visit an island you can see little trails in the sky from the airplane.


----------



## kindakooky (Mar 29, 2020)

I have peaches as my native fruit and I decided to make a peach chair for my garden this afternoon. Now Diva's decided to sit on it to eat a donut


----------



## deerprongs (Mar 29, 2020)

I'm glad river trash has a purpose now. It makes me feel a little better every time I reel it in instead of a fish.

I also love how we can see islands in the distance when on the cliffs or walking down the beach. It gives the game a sense of community, that even on a remote island, you still have neighbors. I like to imagine those islands are the islands of other players! 

I'm a huge sucker for good water physics in game, and hoo boy does the water in NH look *good.* Especially when it's raining! The top down view of the river being peppered by raindrops is so nice and relaxing... I adore it.


----------



## Imbri (Mar 29, 2020)

I just came across Lolly singing on a riverbank. Every now and then, she'd get distracted and look into the water with her mouth in an 'o'. Then she would start singing again. No fish there, it must have been the ripples that distracted her.

Meanwhile, Flora is sprinting on the beach.


----------



## mayortiffany (Mar 29, 2020)

I found a lost item today and showed it to Cookie. Cookie thought it might be Ava's, and lo and behold, it was! There was no option to show a lost item to any other villager besides Ava (didn't show up when I talked to Erik).

If this is really how lost items will work from here on out, that will be a huge time saver!


----------



## Morningowl (Apr 6, 2020)

Villagers can visit each other! Just visited one and another villager was there too just hanging out. 

Able sisters display window changes everyday.

Bare feet make a different sound on the paths than wearing shoes.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 6, 2020)

I was just playing at 6am for the first time and the atmosphere was amazing... the lighting changes throughout the day and into the evening have me dreaming


----------



## fairyring (Apr 6, 2020)

last night i was playing after midnight and noticed merengue was still out which is unusual as she's normally asleep by then. i talked to her and she acknowledged that she's not usually out that late and said even she has her sleepless nights. then this morning i woke up around 11 and got on ac and noticed she wasn't outside yet, so i went to her house and she was in workout clothes, holding her weights, sleeping. every time i spoke to her she would apologize for nodding off. she must have been tired from her sleepless night!!


----------



## PajamaCat (Apr 6, 2020)

I noticed today that the butterflies actually land on the ground now and slowly start to float up into the air and fly away. The amount of detail put into this game is insane.


----------



## Zura (Apr 7, 2020)

I was taking a walk down one of my busiest pathed areas and see Agent S coming towards me. I quickly flash greetings emote and she does one back (already heartwarming. suck it haters) Then here comes Vivian and she greets me while going in the same direction asAgent S. I follow them up where they were heading and find both of them sitting on a bench reading together. (cuteness overload!!!!!)


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

I’m loving standing by my ponds in the evening and early morning... the cherry blossom petals that settle and float on the surface of the water are mesmerizing!!


----------



## Sir Zyr (Apr 7, 2020)

A cute little thing I've noticed is that, because Reneigh and Robin are best friends now (don't know or care how that happened), every time they see each other they give a little wave.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23 (Apr 7, 2020)

Yess I love the neighbor relationships that form! I’m so happy with the villager improvements, and I hope we get even more dialogue and representation from the with the future updates


----------



## Saga (Apr 7, 2020)

- It's much easier to catch fish (I've only pressed the button too late for one so far).
- Villagers talk to each other way more often than in NL.
- I love that some fish and bugs show up in multiples in the museum (anchovies, tiger butterflies, etc.) It makes it look more realistic than just having one lonely one of each.
- The wind can blow more gently or more strongly, and it affects how much the flowers blow around and how fast the balloons travel.
- Villagers change into workout clothes and pajamas


----------



## Imbri (Apr 9, 2020)

Cherry walking around the butterfly exhibit, absolutely entranced, is the cutest thing.


----------



## Romaki (Apr 9, 2020)

My island has been windy since last night and it's so awesome to see everything outside move to it.


----------



## Imbri (Apr 22, 2020)

Villagers stick to paths when they walk around. I love that, as it lends an air of realism to it, not just something you put down for decoration.


----------

